# What clipper to buy?



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm aware that some of you ladies(maybe guys) groom your own cockapoos. 
I bath and groom mine, but thinking about having a bash at the clipping, Molly is usually done with an all over clip an inch long. I have trimmed the fringe and the area between her eyes before,but never her legs and torso. 
What do those who do there's use for the area between their eyes, my groomer just uses thinning scissors. Only thing is it's only 2weeks before she can barely see again!
Also what make clippers do you recommend and can I get an inch attachment for them?
Maybe I can see some close up face pictures so I can get an idea of how you all clip there eye area. 
Many thanks 
This was Molly's length she was cut last, sorry it's not all that clear.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am travelling to the U.S. in a few days and intend to buy a set of clippers too. I do not think I care to leave Zorro at the groomers. Also Zorro won't allow anyone but me near his face. 

Which brand and model would be best suited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Goosey. I use Andis clippers with detachable combs. This is a link to a really good youtube vidio on grooming.www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ7EI5w80VQ For Maggie's face I use straight scissors to do the sides of her nose and then fluff it up a bit and then use thinning scissors. I also just use scissors for her head and legs and clippers for her body.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks barb that's a great help, I had seen these clippers and wondered if they would be the best as they're the higher end of the range. 
I think scissors will be best for Molly she has tiny legs under all her fur, hate them looking too skinny!
How do you do in between maggies eyes? 
She's one beautiful girl is your Maggie and have always admired her lovely cut

Ok I've just looked at your pictures again, not sure I can get the same finish between Molly's eyes her hair is a bit scatty around that area, not helped by the fact that I took her to a groomer last year who shaved her head and nose and it's taken along time to regrow !


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Alinos said:


> I am travelling to the U.S. in a few days and intend to buy a set of clippers too. I do not think I care to leave Zorro at the groomers. Also Zorro won't allow anyone but me near his face.
> 
> Which brand and model would be best suited?
> 
> ...


Molly was the same she would literally scream when she first went to the groomers. I use to have to stay with her the entire time. Like having a child who was afraid of the dentist


----------



## Adds (Sep 23, 2016)

Andis more expensive but worth every penny


----------

